# " THE HAMMER IS THE KEY TO THE COUP..."



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

*TO ALL OF YOU CONSERVATIVES.....*
*
ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW IS BELOW...!
*
*FROM OBAMA ON DOWN THEY SHOULD MEET THE GALLOWS...!!!!*


*THE HAMMER IS THE KEY TO THE COUP*


*THE AMERICAN REPORT*



*November 10, 2019*







Mary Fanning and Alan Jones | November 10, 2019

“THE HAMMER is the key to the coup” U.S. Navy Admiral James A. “Ace” Lyons (Ret.) proclaimed to U.S. Air Force Lieutenant General Thomas McInerney (Ret.). Admiral Lyons, who led the largest military command in the world as Commander of the U.S. Navy Pacific Fleet, spoke those words to General McInerney one final time as General McInerney sat beside Admiral Lyon’s deathbed.
 

*Dennis Montgomery* designed and built THE HAMMER foreign surveillance supercomputer to keep America safe after 9/11. Montgomery is a software designer and computer expert who worked as a government contractor for the CIA, FBI, NSA, and Defense Department.
 

According to military sources, THE HAMMER was a powerful foreign surveillance tool intended to monitor terrorists and other foreign adversaries.
 

*On February 3, 2009, *at the beginning of President Obama’s first term, John Brennan and James Clapper illegally commandeered the foreign surveillance tool known as THE HAMMER and transformed it into a domestic surveillance system that went operational at a secret government facility at Fort Washington, Maryland. 
 

Montgomery became a whistleblower to expose Brennan and Clapper’s illegal use of THE HAMMER for domestic surveillance.
 

Brennan and Clapper illegally spied on Americans, including President Obama’s political enemies, using that domestic surveillance data for “blackmail” and “leverage,” as disclosed in  “The Whistleblower Tapes” and by Montgomery.
 

Robert Mueller’s FBI supplied the computers for THE HAMMER, according to The Whistleblower Tapes and according to Montgomery.
 

Brennan and Clapper used THE HAMMER to spy on Supreme Court Chief Justice John Roberts, Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia, 159 Article III judges, FISA Court Presiding Judge Reggie Walton, members of Congress, Wall Street executives, Rudy Giuliani, Lt. General Michael Flynn, Donald Trump, Trump Tower, multiple Trump businesses, and members of the Trump family, according to Montgomery. Montgomery asserted that Brennan spied on Donald Trump because the CIA feared Trump. According to The Whistleblower Tapes, Brennan and Clapper wiretapped Donald Trump “a zillion times.”
 

In an interview with his attorney Montgomery said, “There has been a wiretap on Trump for years.
 

*August 2015*, FBI Director Comey took possession of 47 hard drives of illegal surveillance from Dennis Montgomery under two limited immunity agreements. According to Montgomery, the 47 hard drives proved Brennan and Clapper had Donald Trump under illegal surveillance.
 

*December 2015*, after the FBI verified the 47 hard drives, Montgomery received greater immunity. Montgomery provided testimony inside a Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility (SCIF) at the FBI Washington DC Field Office while under oath and being videotaped, for three and one half hours, before Assistant U.S. Attorney Deborah Curtis and FBI Special Agents Walter Giardina and William Barnett.
 

*March 4, 2017,* President Trump on Twitter accused President Obama of wiretapping Trump Tower.
 

*March 7, 2017*, WikiLeaks dumped CIA Vault 7 that confirmed the existence of THE HAMMER (HAMR).







*Sunday, March 19, 2017*, U.S. Air Force General Thomas McInerney (Ret.) broke the story  about “The Whistleblower Tapes” onto America’s airwaves during “Operation Freedom” radio program with Dr. Dave Janda, broadcast on WAAM 1600.   
 

“The Whistleblower Tapes” recordings were released by U.S. District Judge G. Murray Snow.
 

Text messages subsequently released by DOJ Inspector General Horowitz revealed that, on *Sunday* *March 19, 2017,* FBI Deputy Assistant Director of the Counterintelligence Division Peter Strzok and FBI Attorney Lisa Page exchanged a text message about Montgomery and Montgomery’s attorney Larry Klayman, shortly after General McInerney completed his radio interview.
 

*Monday, March 20, 2017*, the following morning, FBI Director Comey went before Congress and launched the Hoax Russian Collusion Investigation. Comey lied when he told Congress that the FBI could find no evidence supporting President Trump’s accusation that President Obama wiretapped Trump and Trump Tower. Comey was in receipt of Montgomery’s 47 hard drives of evidence since August 2015. Comey assigned FBI Deputy Assistant Director of the Counterintelligence Division Peter Strzok to lead the hoax Trump-Russia Collusion Investigation.
 


*August 17, 2018, John Brennan, on MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow Show, pushed his “Fusion Center” narrative as a cover story for Brennan and Clapper’s illegal commandeering of “THE HAMMER” at Fort Washington to spy on Donald Trump. The CIA’s charter prohibits the CIA from spying on Americans. “We put together a Fusion Center at CIA that brought NSA and FBI officers together with CIA to make sure that those proverbial dots would be connected” Brennan said.*
 


*October 2018*, former FBI General Counsel James Baker confirmed before members of Congress that whistleblower Montgomery “who had been a U.S. Government contractor” stated that he had evidence of “unlawful surveillance by the government of Americans — and including government officials.” Montgomery, Baker stated, “wanted to give that information to the Bureau, which eventually took place.” Baker stated that he dispatched FBI agents to collect computer data storage devices from Montgomery.
 

Assistant U.S. Attorney Deborah Curtis and FBI Special Agents Giardina and Barnett were assigned to Montgomery’s whistleblower case, Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s $35 million hoax Russian Collusion investigation, and the Justice Department’s prosecution of General Michael Flynn.
 

General Flynn’s attorney Sidney Powell asserts that the Justice Department is withholding exculpatory evidence (so-called Brady material) and that Lisa Page altered the FBI 302 forms from General Flynn’s ambush interview. The Justice Department now claims that the FBI mixed up the authors of the 302s.
 

*September 27, 2019* Assistant U.S. Attorney Deborah Curtis left her position as lead prosecutor on the Michael Flynn case and left the Department of Justice after decades of employment. On December 3, 2015, Curtis had received classified information from Montgomery about THE HAMMER and about the illegally harvested surveillance information on General Flynn.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

*The Rest Is Included Below.....!!!!!!!*










						THE HAMMER IS THE KEY TO THE COUP - The American Report
					

THE HAMMER, Brennan and Clapper's super surveillance system, is the "key to the coup"




					theamericanreport.org


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Rest Is Included Below.....!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.  After reading the entire post thoroughly, I wondered where the rest was.  You beat me to the mark!


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Thank you.  After reading the entire post thoroughly, I wondered where the rest was.  You beat me to the mark!


----------

